
Ashley Madison: Two women explain how hack changed their lives - eplanit
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-34072762
======
justinlardinois
_It 's not clear what has happened in this case, but it's possible that the
database was downloaded by hackers before the date on which Amy paid for her
information to be removed._

According to the Gawker breakdown of the Ashley Madison database
([http://gizmodo.com/almost-none-of-the-women-in-the-ashley-
ma...](http://gizmodo.com/almost-none-of-the-women-in-the-ashley-madison-
database-1725558944)) deleted accounts were never actually removed from the
database; they were just flagged with a deletion tag and delisted from the
public-facing website.

------
dudul
"If my husband were to come home from work today and say someone found my
information I would be open and honest with him about it"

Right, honest but not too much haha.

~~~
jlgaddis
Yeah, she'll be "open and honest with him" _if he finds out_.

------
paulhauggis
So why should the privacy of cheaters be any more important than the privacy
of people like...Donald Sterling????

Sorry, but when the ends justify the means because you don't like someone's
behavior/beliefs/actions, I have no sympathy when the same thing happens to
you.

This should open up a discussion about protecting all privacy, but somehow I
doubt it.

